# 2006 West Showcase (11/3 & 11/4): Predicts and Commentary



## Kante (Oct 31, 2019)

See below for predicts and matches to watch. Did some experimentation to adjust for the differences in relative group quality based on how groups did in previous showcases, so will see how it takes. 

Given the 50 minute games (vs 70 minutes), adjusted "goals scored" and "goals allowed" both down by about 25%, per previous showcases. 

Re: Seattle Sounders, Portland Timbers matches, data isn't available for either, so had to go with "n/a" for the Portland Timbers and Seattle Sounders games. Sorry about that. Data for Phoenix Rising is from https://www.youthsoccerrankings.us

Last item (and then the predicts are below). Games are list by team in alpha order. The TopDrawer Oct rankings referenced can be found here - https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer/club-soccer-team-rankings/men/u13/1/1076. 

Good luck SoCal!

Last last item. There's a consolidated list of matches to watch w/ the best matches listed for each game start time for both days at the end of the attached docs. Enjoy.


----------



## Kante (Nov 3, 2019)

So the 2007s wrapped up this afternoon. Both LA and SD showed well over the two days with the LA 07 teams outscoring their opponents 101 to 38 while the SD 07 teams outscored their opponents 70 to 58.

The top three non-SoCal teams that might be running under the radar but whom folks should keep an eye out for are De Anza, the Mustangs and FC Boulder.

De Anza has had a relatively soft schedule but has been having their way in those matches, averaging seven goals scored vs just one goal allowed. Their two leading scorers - #15 and #18 - account for just over 1/3 of their total goals, which is a relatively small % and 12 players have recorded at least one goal this season, which typically means that a team moves the ball well. De Anza 06s are ranked #12 nationally by TopDrawerSoccer.com.
The Mustangs don't have the same shiny results as De Anza but have had a tougher schedule, and have shown significant improvement this season on both sides of the ball. Notable results include respectable 0-3 and 1-3 losses to TDS's #4 ranked San Jose Earthquakes, and a 1-1 draw w/ TDS's #9 ranked Sacramento Republic. The Mustangs' top two scorers - AC and BD - account for just over 40% of the Mustangs' goals and the Mustangs have had 10 players score at least one goal. The Mustangs are not ranked by TopDrawerSoccer.
FC Boulder is stronger than they might appear at first glance. While they lost 1-4 to the Colorado Rapids (ranked #23 by TDS), they had better 4-5 result to the higher ranked Colorado Rapids Youth (ranked #17 by TDS) and then tied Colorado Rapids Youth 0-0 three weeks later. FC Boulder has been up and down offensively, but has improved significantly on the defensive side so far over the season. Their two leading scorers - XS and SA - have accounted for less than 40% of FCB's total goals and FCB has had 11 players score at least one goal. FC Boulder is not ranked by TDS.
Good luck tomorrow! Go SoCal!


----------



## Kante (Nov 3, 2019)

Here's how the teams did today from what's been reported by USSDA. Groups and Teams are ordered by performance. USSDA scheduled games to have like teams play like teams, so results below do not necessarily mean that Ventura Fusion, for example, are better than LAFC.

There's a handful of games that included below where the score hasn't been reported (which is why some teams only have one game recorded).

So far, SoCal has shown reasonably well with LA outscoring opponents 30-17 but SD scoring 30 while also allowing 30.


----------



## Legit_play (Nov 4, 2019)

Since I can only comment on games watched, here are the results and outcome from the TFA camp.
TFA finished the Showcase recording 4 wins 0 loses and 0 draws with 2 clean sheets. 14 GF, 2 GA
Match 1 TFA vs Sacramento Republic (25 min halves)
This match played well in TFA's favor in the sense that it was a great warm up to get the showcase started. Side note, a former TFA player now plays for Sacramento and may have talked up TFA a bit which might have given TFA a slight mental advantage. TFA moved the ball around pretty well, it was the first time in a while that the whole squad was available so it was good to see all the lads together. TFA jumped out to a 3-0 lead before conceding a goal to SR as the squad had shifted to the right, a man ended up open on the right wing and was able to hit the back of the net. Remember also that the halves were only 25 mins and it was a showcase so wholesale changes had to be made so all the players could have an opportunity to play equally. TFA added 1 more goal before the whistle blew to end the match TFA 4-1 Sac. Rep
Match 2 TFA vs Portland Timbers
This was the match to watch Portland had just recorded a draw with LAFC in their earlier match so there were concerns moving into this match up. No information was available pre-match as reflected in the early predictions from @Kante and by match time there was a buzz about it. Portland fielded a pretty large squad by most standards not by the number of players but, by the size of their players. Side note, TFA's head coach was not available for this match, the 05's were playing against Real Salt Lake so a substitute coach stepped in. The match started pretty tight and players matched up well against one another. TFA was able to strike first blood with extremely high pressure disrupting a breakout pass by a center back allowing TFA's 8 (position on the field) to bury it in the back of the net. Portland displayed good size, strength and good technical skills as well as speed but, TFA had just a bit more speed throughout and their close quarter passing skills equated to more ball possession which drew PT players in allowing the switch and stretch passes to connect and TFA was able to hit the back of the net jumping to a 3-0 lead. The bright spot for PT came in the 2nd half when there was a bit of miss communication between the 2 center backs on TFA and PT's 9 (potf) muscled his way past and finished, rewarding his efforts. Final results TFA 3-1 Portland Timbers
Match 3 TFA vs De Anza Force
This was a rematch of sorts of the last Man City Cup Semi Final. Force came out fast and it was quite evident that they were not going to park the bus in their defensive zone this time around, it was after all a showcase where the goal is to show off your teams development. TFA was able to stymie the push and then the flood gate opened up with the 8 (potf) scoring a hat trick. Clean Sheet #1  Final TFA 6-0 De Anza Force
Match 4 TFA vs Strikers
This is the 1st match where TFA had to face their former Head Coach and as to be expected the match was played extremely tight. It was also the last of 4 matches for both squads and it showed. It took on that "Whoever makes the 1st mistake" vibe and that was exactly how it played out. Although I would have to give the advantage to TFA via scoring chances, the Strikers were out to help prove a point for their new coach. The deciding play was early in the 2nd half when the right back took a run down the touch receiving a wall pass and centering a pass just outside the penalty area where the left forward met the ball with his head right into the back of the net. Final Score TFA 1-0 Strikers (TFA 1-0 WD)


----------



## Kante (Nov 4, 2019)

Here's how the teams and groups did for the weekend from what's been reported by USSDA.

LA showed well over both days, but, after a decent first day, SD had a tougher second day. LA teams outscored their opponents 75 to 30, and SD teams scored 43 while allowing 54 goals. 

As an fyi, USSDA scheduled showcase games to have like teams play like teams, so results below do not necessarily mean that one team that went undefeated is better than another team that split games.

Also, there's a handful of games that are not included below because the score hasn't been reported (which is why some teams only have three games listed).


----------



## Jason morrison (Nov 5, 2019)

Missing Portland Timbers your last spreadsheet


----------



## Kante (Nov 5, 2019)

Jason morrison said:


> Missing Portland Timbers your last spreadsheet


Yes. The u14 Timbers don't play in a USSDA group, so didn't count them into the group v group comparison.


----------



## makeyourself (Nov 6, 2019)

Great games Sunday/Monday along with Zlatan showing up to greet and take pics with fans.

Interested to know who were the standouts were that are called out from this article: https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/boys-da-u14-west-region-day-1-standouts_aid47225


----------



## 3leches (Nov 6, 2019)

Could you post the article here ? I don’t have a membership


----------

